# Match Cycles Built Paramounts



## grahamzr (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi All, 

I just recently got ahold of a '98 Paramount and am interested in learning a bit more about them... Web searches for "Tim Isaacs, Match Cycles, etc.. " Have yielded little information. 

I'd really like to see if I couldn't figure out which builder built my Paramount. 

Any help would be great.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Curt Goodrich built most of the Match-built 853 Paramounts, but Tim had assembled a number of talented framebuilders and mechanics including Curt, Kirk Pacenti, Steve Hampsten, Mark Bulgier, Brian McCarthy, Rick Ghneme, Alistair Spence, Martin Tweedy and Dan Swanson. So, Curt wasn't the only one brazing frames. 

A total of about 750 Paramounts were built by Match Cycles in the late nineties. A couple of years ago, I e-mailed Curt asking him about the serial numbering scheme Match had used, and he was kind enough to reply:

_Hi Stan, 

Schwinn did not assign serial numbers. The company had nothing to do with it at all. Subsequently, Match and Serotta assigned whatever serial number system that worked internally for each company. At Match, we just numbered them consecutively. So the 5th Paramount built was numbered 005. The serial numbers didn't include year built and didn't start over with each new year. We built approximately 750 Paramounts total. If you have any other questions feel free to ask. 

Curt _

The Paramounts (both the Serotta Ti version and the Match steel version) weren't in the 1998 catalog, but here's the 1999 steel Paramount catalog page:










Here's the 2000 steel Paramount catalog page:










...and here's the frame geometry (try to overlook the spelling of Paramount):


----------



## grahamzr (Apr 25, 2010)

Scooper-

Thanks for the information. I'll just wait with bated breath to see what # frame I've got. 

Was there any difference with the 60th anniversary edition( might just be a decal difference), the one I got is gold with cream panels.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm pretty sure all of the 1998 - 2000 Paramounts by both Match and Serotta were considered 60th anniversary edition bikes, even though 1998 was actually the 60th anniversary of the 1938 Paramount introduction. I've seen 2000 models with the anniversary decals.

The gold looks great. I found this photo on the web of one that's been "upgraded" with a Reynolds CF fork and modern Campy Record carbon component group.


----------



## grahamzr (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice photo. 

The New to me Paramount Shipped out yesterday so I'll post photos as soon as I can.

I'm pretty jazzed about it, though mine was built up a bit more traditionally than the photo above, 1" Straight blade steel fork (Similar to A Henry James style crown I had on a Gunnar) with 1" King Threaded H/S and Ultegra/Dura-Ace Component Group. 7401 Dura-Ace pedals as well for the old school touch as well

Other than that pretty much a standard build I believe.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Please post pictures when it arrives.

You might be interested in a 1999 interview Grant Petersen (Rivendell) did with Tim Isaac. It was published in Rivendell Reader and is on-line at Classic Rendezvous.

Link: http://www.classicrendezvous.com/USA/tim_isaac_interview_in_rr.htm


----------



## grahamzr (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for the link...pretty interesting interview. 

I've always been fond of Paramounts ever since a buddy of mine brought in his '91 Waterford Paramount with full early 90's Dura-Ace complete with down-tube shifters into the Shop I worked at as a younger dude.

Fell in love with lugs and steel ever since. 

My other ride is a Rivendell A. Homer Hilsen which is great if you're looking to go 15-18 MPH all day long, but I longed for a "Race" bike and well, Paramount Steel is about the Pinnacle of production USA Made Race Bikes... for the late nineties anyway (In my opinion) 

I'll take classic style over a Carbon bike anyday.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

grahamzr said:


> I'll take classic style over a Carbon bike anyday.


Amen.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

I have a friend that has a titanium Paramount that looks just like the image below built up with 25th anniversary Dura Ace. It's never been ridden.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

I had a 2000 Reynold 853 Schwinn Peloton. Why'd I ever sell that!


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

I have 60th Anniversary Paramount fame #411. I got it off the Bay of Evil earlier this year for an excellent price. The frame is that pretty silver, but comes with a Time carbon fork, which I believe was an option if you didn't want steel. That's what the seller told me. These are truly pretty bikes,and are supposed to be great performers, too. I can't wait to get her built up this summer! 

Robert


----------



## bobswire (Aug 18, 2007)

Mine is #0092 which I believe is 1998 build.


----------



## clivem (Aug 17, 2013)

I have Match 60th anniversary Paramount. Serial no. on bottom bracket shell is 639 followed by -60. . I'm assuming the -60. refers to 60th anniversary. It also has decal on the seat tube that proclaims "60 years of excellence". I got the frame and fork from local bike shop (Portland Or) in 2000 I think. The shop owner's story was that when Schwinn ended contract with Match, the painter was stuck with several frames. The head tube has decal on it but no head badge on it. Mine is blue and white and no matter what the story is , I love it.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

clivem said:


> I have Match 60th anniversary Paramount. Serial no. on bottom bracket shell is 639 followed by -60. . I'm assuming the -60. refers to 60th anniversary.


What is the frame size? If the seat tube is 60cm c-t the -60 might indicate the frame size.


----------



## clivem (Aug 17, 2013)

seat tube is 58cm. c-t. I also forgot to mention the frame has the Reynolds 853 decal.
Thanks for your interest and comments.
Clive


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

I think it's number 60... mine is 101, and the 639 sounds familiar to me so I think mine has that as well. I can't check at the moment as mine is currently stored with my parents in PA and I'm living in IL. I'll double check when I go back to visit.

Edit for the record (52cm frame):

65.2-57.2


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

My 60cm (c-t-c) frame has two numbers on the bottom bracket shell. The first is "00411" stamped atop a small extruded rectangle. A faint "R" is stamped into the shell above this. The other number set is inset in a small depressed rectangle on the non-drive side reading, "63.4-63.0." Does anyone have any idea what those numbers refer to? The number "60" is nowhere on the bottom bracket shell, although the frame is a 60th Anniversary frame, a nice silver one.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

aptivaboy said:


> My 60cm (c-t-c) frame has two numbers on the bottom bracket shell. The first is "00411" stamped atop a small extruded rectangle. A faint "R" is stamped into the shell above this. The other number set is inset in a small depressed rectangle on the non-drive side reading, "63.4-63.0." Does anyone have any idea what those numbers refer to? The number "60" is nowhere on the bottom bracket shell, although the frame is a 60th Anniversary frame, a nice silver one.


The 63.4-63.0 are cast into the BB shell, and are most likely the angles between the socket centers for the down tube to seat tube angle and the seat tube to chainstays angle.

Angles B and C in the drawing.


----------



## clivem (Aug 17, 2013)

I guess the next time I spot a road kill crow I'm going to have to eat it. After Scoopers last post I got more curious. With the help of toothbrush and a closer look I discovered that what I thought Was 639 was really 63.9 and 60.0. I then moved a cable guide over and found the stamped number 569. This bit research has been fun for me and I hope not tedious for you guys. Thanks again for all your gracios help and information.
Clive


----------

